# Martha Stewart - Flashlights, . . . . . . see link



## Orion (Apr 4, 2003)

web page 

FYI


----------



## Rothrandir (Apr 4, 2003)

wow!!!

is this stuart schneider guy one of us? speak up man!


----------



## logicnerd411 (Apr 4, 2003)

Yeah, if he isn't one of us, we better call him! Anyone from NJ?

Dan


----------



## e=mc² (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Martha Stewart - Flashlights, . . . . . . see*

As a matter of fact, his business, wordcraft.com, is within walking distance from my home. Just several blocks away. When I saw that link on Martha's site, it immediately rang out loud. In fact, his name is also on that bldg. It's a law practice. I think that he IS one of us, just don't know his handle. I might just have to drop in on him one day, but I know how busy lawyers offices can be and I wouldn't want to intrude on his daily operations.

Edit: Found his handle, it's stuarts1031, member 15. He hasn't posted much, however.
ed


----------



## Gene (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Martha Stewart - Flashlights, . . . . . . see*

I don't care what anybody says, I've always liked the broad! She really is a wealth of info!


----------



## shankus (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Martha Stewart - Flashlights, . . . . . . see*

Did you guys catch this:

[ QUOTE ]
*from the article:*
...flashlight batteries were weak, and their bulbs very dim, providing only a few seconds of light at a time.

[/ QUOTE ]

Maybe that's where the name "flashlight" came from. It is a kind of strange name, really. I like the British name "torch". 

Also, thank you David Misell for your contributions to flashlights. we should make his birthday, or the date of his patent a holiday here on CPF, have sales etc. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 
Or perhaps on of the modders might name a light after him, it is a cool name: "Lambda Misell", sounds like "missile", if I'm pronouncing it right.


----------

